# Giant African land snails



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

So ye, the family went down to the local butterfly/reptile house and they were selling baby snails today.

They just gave me a call and said there going to get some and was wondering what I'll need to look after them?

I've heard that all they basicly need is soil, rub and veg xD but the person at the butterfly house has also said they need a heat mat? havnt heard anyone say about it on here though so was wondering what everyones opinion was here. 

I have a spare heat mat going (just a small one) so that shouldnt be a problem but not too keen on having to buy another thermostat xD


----------



## sugarkane (Aug 31, 2009)

Mine are in an old fish tank with coir substrate, a pot for hiding & sticks for climbing. They aren't too demanding really, just spray them with water when a bit dry, eat fruit & veg (brilliant if your fussy like me-they get all my squashy tomatoes) You can also feed them dandelion leaves (washed is best), but they will only eat these if there's no other option. As for a heat mat, I've never used one. If the room their in is warm, there should be no problem. However since moving out of my mums & having to pay for heating, I did notice last winter they were burrowing into the substrate & sort of hibernating. So would be good to have one handy, put it on the side of the tank though, they do like to burrow & if the mat is underneath it will dry them out.
Look out for eggs though, if you don't notice you'll end up like me with lots of babies! You can freeze them for 24 hrs then stick on compost.
Hope this helps.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Alright then! thanks for the info 

I have a spare heat mat (7 watt, 6'' x 11'') so i'll just keep them on that in the winter.
I have one of those rooms that'l bake in the summer and freeze in the winter >.>


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

You need to make sure that the heat and humidity is right for them, different species of snail need different temps etc. I expect they are fulica?


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

MustLoveSnails said:


> You need to make sure that the heat and humidity is right for them, different species of snail need different temps etc. I expect they are fulica?


 probably, the easiest to get hold of


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm guessing they are, there only babies at the moment, less then 1cm big.
Decided to get 2 of them and called them Gary and Sheila ^_^ 

I'll get some pics up soon


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Quick questions: what are the optimal temperatures? (I assume they need a hot/cold end)

And are there any foods I should avoid?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

OrigamiB said:


> Quick questions: what are the optimal temperatures? (I assume they need a hot/cold end)
> 
> And are there any foods I should avoid?


Warm rooms tend to work, but they're pretty adaptable 21C is probably about as low as you'd want to go for long periods. They do like to munch on a cuttlefish bone, helps their shells grow strong. They like meat occassionally, cat/dog biscuits moistened work well. I'd advise keeping them in a tank you can easily lift, so you can check the underneath for eggs, cos you will literally have millions of the things. With regards to foods they can't eat, I'd avoid foods with a high salt content. I think they can eat most vegetable matter, washed very well, pesticides + snails = Dead snails, but I'd probably avoid avacado as it kills most other things and random leaves from the garden lol. They don't really need water as long as they are sprayed regularly as they get a lot from their food and they the drink water droplets.: victory:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i think its the same place i got my snails from pili palas? they actuly give u info while your there about there care. thas what they did with me anyway.


here are some set ups i had done..










baby tank









tank for my two big GALS


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Dont forget they need a calcium source, as you can see in those pics, cuttlefish shells work the best.

As for heat as someone already said, it depends on the species. If you keep your house fairly warm all year round, you shouldnt need one for fulica, but tiger snails and margies might need a heat mat - but never underneath their tank, always on the side/back.

Great site for snail info:
Keeping Pet Snails & Slugs - Snail & Slug Care, species, health & much more...


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

I also recently got some GALS. But they bury themselves often and are extremely inactive, im not sure what temperature my room is but I think it's too cold. What size heat mat will I be needing or doesn't it matter?

Thanks


----------

